
Can a $150 laptop be any good? - trequartista
http://www.theverge.com/2015/11/18/9751506/mossberg-lenovo-ideapad-100s-review
======
ChuckMcM
The headline seemed silly to me, as a technologist, as the interpretation of
'any' is highly subjective. But the point Mossberg makes in the article
indirectly (or perhaps inadvertently) is that ARM and Linux have crushed the
margins out of low end CPUs and operating systems (with a bit of help on OS
pricing from Apple).

The insight here is that the two most expensive "parts" of a PC have always
been the CPU and the OS license. Intel derived fat margins on their CPUs as
the only game in town (sometimes illegally hindering rivals) and Microsoft
derived fat margins by being the only OS worth having given the breadth of
software available for it. The combination, the so called Win-Tel hegemony,
was dominant for years.

And the tricky bit is that typical mark-up for a hardware device was 3 - 4x
the price of the parts to build it. That multiple takes into account things
like warranty returns, unsold inventory, losses in shipment, and two channels
of distribution mark up. So priced at X the device sells for 1.4X to
distributors, and then 3x to consumers. But the interesting side effect there
is that every $1 you take off the price of components is $3 less at the
consumer level.

As ARM chips got more capable, and Linux became more acceptable, I mark the
beginning of the end as the day Asus shipped its first NetBook running Linux
in 2007, and then tried to ship an ARM powered laptop a year later.

That stunt allowed ASUS to wrangle a nearly zero cost Windows XP license for
its Netbooks from Microsoft. And the Atom chip, which Intel was pushing for
"embedded" applications against the fast growing ARM franchise, had the lowest
margins yet for a GenuineIntel processor.

With margins on the CPU and OS under assault, the whole value chain began to
normalize around the minimum quality cost of the components. Combine that with
the advancement of capability with process shrinks at the same price, and
eventually the processors you could use would have the same capabilities as
the "high end" ones did back in 2007.

The net result has been that things like the Raspberry Pi are possible, a $35
dollar computer that out performs machines from the turn of the century, but
were reasonably useful. And now the "cheap" stuff has gotten into the
performance ranges of the "performant" stuff from 2006, the year everyone
stopped buying new computers every year because they didn't have to.

Today you have ChromeOS and Ubuntu Unity and Firefox OS and a number of
interesting alternatives that are free or mostly so, and 64 bit ARM processors
which sell for less than a 1/3 what the same performance 64 bit x86 processor
sells for. And the collateral damage of that is you can put together a pretty
capable unit for not a lot of money. Tether it to a $10 phone from Walmart and
its really amazing.

------
PaulHoule
Kill the trackpad. Everybody hates trackpads but people keep making excuses
for them. When HP made a convertable PC the users said "the trackpad sucks"
and decided to put in a bigger trackpad that still sucks.

The least cost PC is a tablet. Want a keyboard? Get a bluetooth keyboard.
Touchscreen not good enough? Get a bluetooth mouse.

Either way you can spend a lot or a little and choose a mouse and keyboard
that you like.

~~~
smt88
I have despised using all of Apple's products except one: the touchpad on
their lines of laptops. I found it to be fantastic. For writing, creating
slideshows, and coding, a touchscreen just isn't precise enough, and I rarely
sit with my laptop in a setting where a mouse makes sense (couch, airport,
etc.)

------
smt88
Yes. My parents and many of my friends use $150 Chromebooks from _years_ ago
and love them. I don't need Walt Mossberg, former Apple shill, to tell me
whether a laptop is good.

